
Apollo 11 transcript csv on GitHub - newman8r
https://github.com/clausd/Moon/blob/master/apollo.csv
======
newman8r
I had seen various other formats, but the csv makes it easy to work with. The
repo also has some other cool items related to the transcript.

I needed this for some test data on one of my projects. love it when it
already exists.

